# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة بني خالد  الخالدي  الخوالده

## احساس المطر

يعود نسب بني خالد الى خالد غزيه من بطون اجود من بني لام وهم من عرب الحجاز وقد اتجهت منهم فرقة الى نجد مع بني لام في القرن التاسع من الهجرة، ومنهم الجبور وال جناح والدعوم وسائر بطون بني خالد وقد هاجروا في القرن العاشر وصاروا الى بادية الخرج 0 
واما ابي بن غنم بن حارثة بن لام فكان له من الولد سيف ومسعود وحارثة وحضنتهم امة يقال لها غزية فغلب اسمها فسموا غزية ومنهم قوم بالشام، والعراق، والحجاز، ونجد، وهم بطون وافخاذ ترجع الى اصلين " البطنان" والاجود" ومن الاجود خالد الحجاز وقال الحمداني خالد حمص من خالد الحجاز وذكره السيوطي. 
وهم من احلاف ال مرا من ربيعة من طئ في حوران ، ومن احلاف ال فضل ايضاً ولقد اختلط بنو خالد غزية مع بطون وطوائف من طئ ومن بني مخزوم ومن قريش فتداخلت افرعها مع بعضها البعض. 
وفي القرن السادس عشر والسابع عشر الميلادي منعت الموالي والتي كانت تسيطر على البادية السورية تقدم بنو خالد من الاحساء نحو حمص والسلمية كما اصطدمت الموالي بالسردية في حوران، وفي القرن السابع عشر تحركت عشائر السردية وبنو خالد ضد الموالي الذين ضعفوا في تلك الفترة. 
ثم اتجهت بنو خالد الى حمص، وفي اوائل القرن التاسع عشر كان بنو خالد يقيمون شمال حمص وكان عليهم ان يقدموا نسبة من الجمال لموكب الحج ثم اضطروا نتيجة للنزاع بينهم وبين بني نعيم الى الهجرة الى الجولان إلا ان عرب الفضل اخرجوهم من ديارهم وقرروا النزول في شمال الاردن. 
وهم يقطنون الان محافظة المفرق في قرى حوشا والحمراء والزعتري والخالدية. 
ويعتبر القاضي هم مشايخ بنو خالد وتعتبر قبيلة بنو خالد من بدو الشمال الان ويشكلون ثقلاعشائريا لايستهان به 


لقد ورث بني خالد صوراً عديده من شيم العرب ومكارم الاخلاق وهم اصحاب مأثر في هذا الجانب تحدث عنها القاصي والداني وعندما يكون الحديث من رجال لاينتمون الى القبيلة فأن الحديث اقرب للنفوس واكثر للقبول 
وهو ماسأقوم بذكره من صفات وعادات وتقاليد بني خالد على لسان شعراء ومؤرخين من قبائل عربية عزيزه ومستشرقين غربيين تحدثوا عن قبيلة بني خالد بعد ان اختلطوا مع ابناءها 
وقد جاء في تقرير عسكري بريطاني 

(وبنو خالد من مربي الخيول والقطعان وهم متفوقون على غيرهم في هذا المجال ، بل ومتفوقون في مجال الزراعة التي يمارسونها أكثر من معظم البدو . حتى خيامهم مشهورة بحجمها الهائل ، أما في لباسهم وهم يرتدون العباءات الحساوية الأنيقة وفي هيئتهم وقدرتهم على الفراسة ودراسة الشخص من ملامحه ، وحتى في انتقائهم للألوان فقد اثبت هؤلاء البدو الرحل انهم اكثر شبهاً بسكان الواحة منهم بالبدو. ويبلغ عدد أفراد القبيلة حوالي أربعة عشر ألف نسمة ، ويقال أن باستطاعتهم دفع أربعة آلاف مقاتل إلى ساحة المعركة ). 
وقد ذكر مؤلف دليل الخليج لوريمر عن صفات بني خالد 
(وهم مهذبون ويعاملون الغرباء بطريقة لائقة وذلك على النقيض من قبائل شرق الجزيرة العربية ومشاركة المرأة في الحياة الاجتماعية محدودة للغاية وهذا ما تمليه الشريعة لتبقى المرأة عزيزة مكرمة في بيتها. وخيامهم أكثر أتساعاً من خيام البدو الآخرين وهم أكثر وسامة من البدو الآخرين وبشرتهم فاتحة اللون وهم حسنو الهندام ويرتدون العباءات في العادة ويقال إن لهم أسلوباً في إخفاء جزء من وجوههم بمناديلهم ولهم لهجة عربية تختلف عن العرب الآخرين .وهم يتجهون إلى الساحل في شهور الصيف الثلاثة الحارة للعناية بمزارع النخيل التي يمتلكونها بجواره ولكنهم يتجولون في الداخل في بقية السنة وهم يعملون بصفة رئيسية بتربية الخيول والماشية وزراعة النخيل) 


وعن شجاعة بني خالد جاء في جامع أنساب العرب للكاتب سلطان الطريخم السرحاني (تعد هذه الصفة من الصفات الطيبه فيهم كيف 

لا وهم أحفاد سيف الله المسلول 

خالد بن الوليد وعلى الرغم من إتصافهم بالشجاعه إلا أنهم يتصفون بالهدوء والسلم 

وقد وصف الشاعر / محمد سعد البوعينين شجاعة بني خالد في هذه الابيات 




خوالـد(ن) لاثـور الطـوب سـنـدوا 
لا لـوحـن منقـضـات الـجـدايـل 
يردون حوض الموت من دون دارهـم 
حريبهـم تكسيـه ثــوب المـلايـل 
سلامي على اهل الطيب والمجد والصخا 
نشهـد وتشهـد بـه جميـع القبـايـل 
مايحتمـل للشيـل ياكـود عيـد هـي 
ولاينطـح القـالات كـود الصمـايـل 
ومايبري المعلول شربـه مـن الـدوى 
ياكود قرطوع (ن) من الريـق سايـل 





ومثله الشاعر قال الشاعر محمد بن دغش الهاجري 




في هددهم يشبع الطير ويشيب الرضيـع 
لعتـزوا بالخالديـة وجـاوا اخوانـهـا 
يوم وقت الشلف ومصارع الصفرا الصنيع 
كل منهـم سابقـة مهمـل (ن) اعنانهـا 
كن لميع اسيوفهم برق صيف (ن) له لميع 
والمحبـب مزنـة(ن) ماهطـل ودانهـا 




وقال الشاعر / عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن العصيمي العتيبي 
في قصيدة فيها بعض من العادات والتقاليد والشيم العربية الاصيلة التي عرفت عن بني خالد 
من حماية للجار وكرم ونخوة وشجاعة 





بنـي خالـد لعدينـا القبايـل 
هل الوقفات في ايـام صعيبـة 
حموا بيض الحباري واعتقوها 
وقام السيل يدرج مـع شعيبـة 
وحق الجار معهـم مايضيـع 
يجي جار الجوير أقرب قريبة 
ولاصار الضيف يحشم والدخيل 
نقـول المدعـي وش يدعيبـه 
بني خالد لاجا حـك المناكـب 
شياطين العرب تسجد مريبـه 
سمعت من الرجاجيل القدامـى 
هل التمييز في الدنيا الصعيبـه 
يقولون الخوالـد مـن زبنهـم 
نسى ربعه ودار(ن) قد ربيبـه 
تلقـا رجالهـم فيـه المـروه 
لو مايلقى عمـود(ن) يبتنيبـه 
ثقيل أقدام فـي أيـام الزحـام 
وكريم انجاه سـواق النجيبـه 




الشاعر / الحميدي الدويش المطيري 




كل الخوالد ساس طيب على طيب 
قبيلتن فـي نجـد واكبـر قبيلـه 
وشيوخهم تعرف بوقت المواجيب 
لا جاء نهار فيـه شـب الفتيلـه 
هم العريعر دون شـك ولاريـب 
شيوخٍ لها التاريخ سجل حصيلـه 
تركي على كبد المعادي لواهيـب 
محمـة للبيـض محـدن يشيلـه 









وقال الامير / عبدالله الرشيد 




نبغي نقارب من هل الجوف خلاد 
ونطلب عسى الوابل يسقي مفاليه 
لذنا بهم هل الكرامـه والامجـاد 
قالوا هلا من خاف وجانا بنحميه 




والشاعر / عبدالهادي مريزيق النصيري الرويلي 




ربعه بني خالد إلـى حـد محـدود 
أن ثار دخـان الفشـق والمفازيـع 
كم واحـد خلـوه بالقـاع ممـدود 
بين الوحش والطير مزّع تمازيـع 
يوم الليالي بيـض وأيامهـا سـود 
أنتـم اسـود بالملاقـى بواتـيـع 
خوال من هو حد خصمه على الكود 
إبن سعود مطوّع الخصـم تطويـع 




كما قال الشاعر / ناصر بن نفل العجمي 




ربعك بني خالد هل الطيب والكار 
اهل المواقف والخصال الحميـدة 
فرسان لا ركبوا على قب الامهار 
تركي على خيل المعـادي وقيـدة 
لجا نهار (ن) فيه الاعصاب تنهار 
من ضرب حد مصقلاتـه حديـدة 





الشاعر عبدالهادي مريزيق النصيري 




من قمة(ن) عليا لها الطيب محفل 
طيب(ن) توارث جيل يارث لجيله 
ذولا بني خالد أساسـه مأصّـل 
معروفة(ن) بين القبايـل أصيلـه 
يوم الرجل لاحده الغبـن يفعـل 
مايدمحون لضدهـم كـل عيلـه 



و الشاعر / حمد بن قريان العجمي 




اهل المواقف والفعـول الكليفـه 
خوالد(ن) للمرجلة ستر وحجاب 
اهل الكرم واهل الفعول الطريفة 
ترفع لهم بيضا على راس مرقاب 




كما قال الشاعر خليفة الخميس 




صار الشديد وشدوا البدوا عجلين 
والكل قـرب ناقتـه وارتحلهـا 
قالوا خوالد قلـت والله ونعميـن 
حي الرجال اللي جميل (ن) فعلها 
خيالة (ن) يوم اللقا تروي العين 
عدوانهم ذيب الصحاري أكلهـا 
اهل البيوت المشرعة والدواوين 
ومجالس (ن) من زارها مايملها 
ونجرن يدن مابين لدلال كل حين 
والدلـه الصفـرا تزيـد شعلهـا 
والدله اللي شوفها يروي العيـن 
صبابها عـن هيلهـا ماعزلهـا 
للضيف ماتذبح شيـاة هزيليـن 
دايم تعشي ضيوفها من جزلهـا 
ومرباعهم لاربعوا والحيا زيـن 
في وسط سوده والمقيض بنخلها 







و الشاعر سعيد بن ناصر بن سالم الدوسري 



خوالـد(ن) كرمـان ذباحـت الشـاه 
وانا اشهد ان مـن حبهـم مايلامـي 
ماني منهـم لكـن الطيـب مانسـاه 
حب(ن) قديم(ن)ساطي (ن)في عظامي 




وقال الشاعر عبدالله بن سالم القريني 




يابني خالد ترى طيبكم ماهـو غريـب 
يشـهـد الله والمخالـيـق ماذميتـهـا 
يوم صكات الطوابير واشرب ياشريـب 
منكـم الافعـال تصعـب لا عديتـهـا 
مكرمين الضيف بالكيف والشاة الغصيب 
قلـت صـح وكلمـة الحـق مالفيتهـا 





كما قال الشاعر خليفة بن سعود الذوادي 




اللابة اللي تعرف الطيب وتسـوده 
اولاد خالد مقـر الطيـب والجاهـا 
من نصاهم بطيب(ن) حاش مقصوده 
ومن عداهم عيونه النـوم ماجاهـا 
نصرة الحـق بالاجـواد معهـوده 
قيمة الجار لو هـو جـار تلقاهـا 
حاشوا المجد وقد الجـود وجـدوده 
والكرم والمكـارم ذي لهـم عاهـا 



كما قال الشاعر المرحوم سعد بن فهد الكحيلي المليحي 




والله ماهقيـت ارجـع اللابتـي 
اهل الديار اللي تدارج نهورهـا 
خوالد(ن) يفرح بهم هاشل الخلا 
وقبل العشا لزم(ن) يقلط هجورها 




كما قال الشاعر فراج بن دلهام العجمي 






تاريخها بكل الجزيرة نعرفه 
ولو نكتبه ناخذ عليه اوسـام 
خوالد يانعـم ذيـك العـزوه 
حريبهـم يسهـر ولاينـلام 
حريبهم تعاف عينه الكـرى 
يرجع ولو خشمه يفوح اعرام 
اولاد خالد وخالـد مجـرب 
سيف الله المسلول في الاسلام 
ابن الوليد اللي تجينا علومـه 
حطم بسيفه زمرة الاصنـام 
لكنهم النور في ليلة الدجـى 
النور نور والظـلام ظـلام 


كما قال عبدالكريم بن حنيف الحربي 




ياموده(ن) بالليـل تـراك غلطـان 
ذولا بني خالـد ذرى كـل جـلاي 
تلقـى منازلهـم ورى حـزم ببـان 
وديارهـم ماياهلـه كـل غــزاي 
ماقبل به الصمان والهيـت والعـان 
وماقفى به العارض على رجوم بداي 
وماقبل به الخفجي على حدود ظهران 
حامينها بالسيف مـن كـل عـداي 




الشاعر مبارك الهاجري 




خوالد(ن) يلطمون الشره لزادي 
حريبهم خيلهم في القاع ياطنـه 
افعولهم سابقه وأن جات بجدادي 
في دقلهم ذا طريح وذاك به صنه 




الشاعرفهد البخيت الحربي 




لاضاق بالي واختفى كـل هابـي 
شرقت يم بيوت ربع على السيـف 
لاني بحاتي مصرفـي والزهابـي 
عند الخوالد طاب كيفي وانا مريف 
يشهد لهم جوباح(1) بعصر الركابي 
وعلى الطوى ناموا وخلوه للضيف 
لـو انـت مـر علقـم مايذابـي 
تلقى بهم عزمـع النـاس ماشيـف 
وان صكتك بقعا على كـل بابـي 
تلقى بيوت مشرعات على الكيـف 
فيها الصخا والجود شيب وشابـي 
ومفطحات فـوق كبـر المناسيـف 
وعنـد اللقـا رجالهـم مايغابـي 
كل يقول اليوم يومي عن الحيـف 
وصغيرهـم بالمعركـه مايهابـي 
الين خيل القـوم تصبـح مناكيـف 
لاثار عج الخيـل كنـه سحابـي 
خوالد فـوق المهـار المشاحيـف 
كم شيخ قوم طاح حـدر الركابـي 
,تقاطعنـه صاطيـات الخواطيـف 




عبدالهادي مريزيق النصيري الرويلي 




طيب وشجاعه لاظهر كل عايل 
بمصقّلن حمر الأدامي نثرهـا 
بافعالهم تشهد جمـوع وقبايـل 
ذولا بني خالد زبن من خطرها 
افعالهم ماتنحصـى بالرسايـل 
أول وتالي كل من جاء ذكرها 
يانعم والله كامليـن الخصايـل 
مهما نقول بمدحهم نختصرهـا 

 


 نسب عشيرة بني خالد


نسب بني خالد 
اوضح الشيخ عبدالله الزبن في كتابه" الاختيارات الزبنية من ذرية خالد بن الوليد المخزومية" تسلسل نسب فروع بني خالد حتى خالد بن الوليد وبنو خالد منذ القدم ينتسبون الى خالد بن الوليد ولكن المصادر التي نقلت عنهم ذلك نفته بناءً على ما ذكره المصعب الزبيري في كتابه "نسب قريش " الذي كان بين وفاته ووفاة خالد بن الوليد قرنين من الزمن مما يعني أنه لم يشهد موت أبناء خالد بن الوليد لازمنياً ولامكانياً مما يعني أن كلامه يمكن أن يتخلله بعض النقص والقصور وهو عدم علم وليس علم بالعدم والدليل على ذلك أن بعض كتب الأنساب أوردت ذكر لبعض من ينتسبون إلى خالد بن الوليد وكما أن الشيخ محمد العرفي مؤلف كتاب " موجز سيرة خالد بن الوليد " قد اثبت بطلان الحجة التي بأسبابها ذكر انقطاع عقب خالد بن الوليد وهي توريث أيوب بن سلمة داره بالمدينة . 

وأيوب بن سلمة بن هشام بن المغيرة هو ابن عم لخالد بن الوليد والقاعدة الشرعية أن ابن العم لايرث إلا بعد انقراض الأبناء والأخوة ، ومع فرض انقراض أبناء خالد فأن إخوانه لم ينقرضوا بل كان عددهم ( 6 ) ولهم العديد من الأبناء والذين ذكرهم المصعب الزبيري وهنا بعض النصوص التي نقلت عن بني خالد في القرن السابع الهجري وانتسابهم الى خالد بن الوليد ولكن الناقلين عنهم نفوا ذلك تاثراً بالمصعب الزبيري كما قلت في اول الحديث لكنهم لم ينفو انتسابهم الى بني مخزوم وهذا ما سنبينه. 

قال الحمداني : " وخالد من عرب الحجاز يدعون أنهم من عقبه ـ من عقب خالد بن الوليدـ ثم قال : ولعلهم من سواهم من بني مخزوم فهم أكثر قريش بقية وأشرفهم جاهلية ، ولايخفى أن من بني مخزوم جماعة موجودين إلى الآن في أقطار متفرقة " . 

وكذلك قالوا ذلك عن بني مخزوم في مصر، فيذكر ابن فضل الله العمري عن فروع قريش في مصر مانصه : " وأما بنو مخزوم فيدعون أنهم بنو خالد بن الوليد ، وكذلك ادعى خالد الحجاز وخالد حمص وغير هؤلاء وقد أجمع أهل العلم بالنسب على انقراض عقبه ، ولعلهم من سواهم فهم أكثر قريش بقية و أشرفهم جاهلية وبلادهم لما يليهم ، وفيهم بأس ونجدة " . 

ومع فرض انقطاع ذرية خالد فاننا سنناقش انتسابهم الى بني مخزوم. 

لابد أن نعرف أن معظم قبائل العرب السابقة قد تبدلت أسماؤها في الوقت الحاضر وهذا شيء طبيعي ، فإن أسماء قبائل البادية تتبدل حسب الظروف المحيطة بها وننقل هنا نصاً عن وصفي زكريا كما جاء في كتابة عشائر الشام ( ص 90 ) : " ما نعرفه عن عشائر الأعراب من أن أسمائها تتبدل مهما عظمت في كل قرن أو قرنين تبعاً للمتأمر عليها وقد تسمى العشيرة باسم أميرها أوشيخها ثم باسم ابن هذا تبعاً أو ذلك بعد وفاته إذا انفصلت عن الارومه وتغيرت ، فقد تغيرت أسماء القبائل التي كانت معروفة بدخول الإسلام الشام في القرن الثالث والرابع ، وما عرف من أسمائها في القرن السادس والسابع يتبدل في التاسع والعاشر والأمثلة على ذلك كثير " وهذا الذي استدل به على تغير أسماء عشائر الشام يجري أيضاً على عشائر الجزيرة العربية ، وذكر ما نصه ( ص 180 ) " نظراً إلى الصعوبات التي اعترضت في إرجاع فروع القبائل الحالية إلى أصولها القديمة تعترض كل باحث في الأنساب والعلم بها مفيد وعدد الصعوبات كما يلي : 

1 ـ تباعد الأنساب وصيرورة القبائل شعوباً والعمائر قبائل والبطون عمائر " صبح الأعشى ( ج 1 ص 309 ) . 

2 ـ صعوبة الوقوف على التسلسل الصحيح للأنساب لقدم العهد وعدم وجود المدونات . 

3 ـ إمكان اشتهار قبيلة من القبائل باسم فرد مشهور منها يغلب الاسم الأصلي. 

4 ـ انضمام أفراد إلى قبيلة غير قبيلتهم بالحلف والموالاة . 

5 ـ دخول أفراد قبيلة على أفراد قبيلة . 

6 ـ تابعية أفراد معينين لقبيلة كالموالي والأرقاء ، واشتهارهم باسم القبيلة الأصلية وهم غرباء عنها. 

7 ـ اشتهار القبيلة باسم جد بسبب من الأسباب . 

8 ـ تشابه أسماء القبائل بالرغم من تباعد أصولها واختلاف أنسابها " انتهى كلامه . 

ومن هذا النص نستطيع أن نعرف لماذا اشتهرت القبيلة بهذا الأسم فأسم خالد غلب على اسم القبيلة ولا نستغرب ذلك فخالد بن الوليد أشهر من نار على علم ، ليس على مستوى القبيلة بل على مستوى المسلمين ولانبالغ إذا قلنا أعداء المسلمين أيضاً . ولكن هذا لايمنع أن يكون لخالد بن الوليد عقب يوجد في القبيلة لأن اختلاف النسابة مرده كما قلنا إلى عدم علم وليس علم بالعدم. 



مساكن القبيلة في القرن السابع الهجري 


المشهور عند الناس في الوقت الحاضر أن بني خالد موطنها وبلادها المنطقة الشرقية فكيف تكون من بني مخزوم ؟ 

أولاً : لابد من الإشارة إلى أن هناك فروع رئيسة من بني خالد لم تستوطن المنطقة الشرقية بل هي في المواطن السابقة للقبيلة منذ زمن بعيد ، وهذه الفروع هي آل جناح في القصيم والدعم في الوشم والقرشة في الجوف . 

ثانياً : يذكر ابن فضل الله العمري موطن بني خالد في زمان الحمداني أي في القرن السابع الهجري عند ذكره لمواطن قبائل العرب مانصه : 

" وخالد " ودارها التنومه ، وضيدة ، وأبو الديدان والقريع وضارج والكوارة والنبوان إلى ساق العرفة إلى الرسوس إلى عنيزة إلى وضاخ الجبلة إلى السر إلى العشرية إلى الأنجل " . 

لكن أين تقع هذه الأماكن؟ تقع هذه الأماكن حسب ما ورد في المعجم الجغرافي للبلاد العربية السعودية ، بلاد القصيم ( ج4 ، ص65 ) مانصه : " وهذا النص أورده ابن فضل الله العمري عن النجديين في القرن السابع الهجري ، وذكر ( عنيزة ) في معرض كلامه على بلاد بني خالد ، وهذا يتفق مع ما أورده علماء القصيم من أن الجناح كان لبني خالد وأنه كان أقدم من عنيزة" .ا.هـ 

وهذا نص كلام ابن فضل الله : 

وخالد : ودارها التنومه وضيدة وأبو الديدان والقريع ، وضارج والكواره والنبوان إلى ساق العرفة إلى الرسوس إلى عنيزة إلى وضاخ . 

أقول : كل هذه الأماكن معروفة لي في القصيم وخضعت لكل منها رسماً تكلمت فيه عليه وهي التنومه وضيدة باقيتان على اسميهما وهما في ناحية الأسياح وأبو الديدان هو أبا الدود الآن في الأسياح أيضاً والقريع هو القرعا في جنوب ناحية الجواء وضارج هو ضاري حالياً في الشقة إلى الشمال من بريدة والكوارة هي القوارة في شمال القصيم ، وساق العرفة هو ساق الجواء وعرفته مشهورة في القديم والحديث تكلمت عليها في موضعها والرسوس هي الرس والرسيس وموضع أخر بقربها والرس الآن إحدى المدن الرئيسية في القصيم وأضاخ معروف وهو نهاية حدود القصيم الجنوبية والغربية وهذه الأماكن كلها يصح أن يقرن بذكر عنيزه والله أعلم" . أنتهى كلام المؤلف . 

أما بقية الأماكن التي ذكرها ابن فضل الله ولم يحدد مواقعها مؤلف كتاب معجم بلاد القصيم فهي خارجة عن بلاد القصيم مثل السر فهو لم يزل على اسمه حتى الآن فهو منطقة السر في شمال الوشم ، وكذلك العودة والعشيرة فهي تصحيف لكلمة عشيرة ، وهما في منطقة سدير الآن أما الانجل ففي معجم اليمامة ( ص116 ) تحديد الموقعة فقد ذكر " الأنجل منهل معروف بهذا الأسم إلى هذا العهد يقال له : الأنجل في كثيب السر الممتد في جهة الجنوب إلى جهة الشمال " . 

وكذلك موقع جبلة حدده مؤلف معجم القصيم ( ج2 ص703 ) ما نصه " جبل مشهور في القديم والحديث وهو مكون من هضاب عظيمة حمراء استطالته من الغرب إلى الشرق ، ويقع في أقصى الحدود الجنوبية الغربية للقصيم " . 

ومن هذا يتضح أن جميع مساكن بني خالد في القرن السابع الهجري في نجد 



ولكن أين كانت قبل ذلك ؟ 

ـ يذكر ابن لعبون في كتابه المسمى تاريخ ابن لعبون " أن بني خالد انخزلت من بيشة في نواحي نجد عند تعليقه على بيت شعر قاله جعيثن اليزيدي يمدح به السلطان مقرن بن أجود الجبري المتوفي عام 927 هـ . 





ونجد رعى قــومي زاهـي فـلاتها 

على الرغم من سادات بني لام وخالد 








وهذا نص تعليقه من المقصود بخالد في بيت الشعر " وهم خالد المذكورون الذين انخزلوا من ناحية بيشة ، وصاروا بادية الخرج ومايليه " . 



ـ ذكر مؤلف كتاب إمتاع السامر في صفحة ( 160 ) ما نصه " كان الأمير حسان بن سليمان اليزيدي قد غزا بقوة من عسير وقحطان ويام هجر عام 645 هـ عندما استنجد به الأمير الفضل بن محمد بن الفضل العيوني لاستعادة سلطته على البحرين ، وكان قد انتزعه بنوعامر ، فمكنه . وبعد حسان ثار بنوعامر على الفضل وقتلوه بعد سنتين من حكمه . 

وكان حسان قد أبقى للفضل حامية من بينها عشائر قحطان ويام وجماعة من بيشة من بني خالد من بني مخزوم ولاتزال بقيتهم في بيشة . وقد آلت فيما بعد إليهم سيادة الأحساء " . 

ـ يذكر شيخ القبيلة أنه ينقل أب عن جد أن القبيلة قدمت من ناحية بيشة . 



ـ ذكر الشيخ حمد الجاسر في بحث موضوعه قبيلة بالحارث بلادها وفروعها أن أصلها قبيلة قحطانية دخلتها فروع عدنانية . 

وعند حديثة عن فروع قبيلة بالحارث ذكر أن هناك فرع يدعى بني خالد ، ويلقب الآن بالشلاوي وتعني كلمة الشلاوي أنهم قبيلة نزحت ـ ويسكن هذا الفرع في الوقت الحاضر وادي ترج أحد روافد وادي بيشة ، وهذه المنطقة كان بها قبيلة من بني مخزوم في القرن الرابع الهجري كماجاء في نص الهمداني لاحقاً ، ويرجع أفراد الشلاوي سبب تسميتهم بالشلاوي إلى قصة نزوح قريبة لكن مؤلف كتاب إمتاع السامر عند حديثة عن هذا الفرع نسبهم إلى بني خالد التي نزحت إلى نجد ثم إلى الأحساء وذكر أنهم دخلوا ضمن قبيلة بالحارث ، وهذا نص ما قاله في ( ص17 ) : " بلدة المراغة التي كان قد أعاد بنائها بنو خالد قبل استقرارهم في وادي ترج في حوران والمسمى ودخلوا في أعداد بني الحارث بن عجل بن الحارث بن سعد بن عمرو النخع " . 

ـ ومن النصوص السابقة استفدنا أن بيشة موطن لبني خالد ، ولكن هل كان في بيشة قبيلة من بني مخزوم ؟ ، وهذا ما يجيب عليه الهمداني في كتابة صفة جزيرة العرب ( ص23 ) وهذا نص كلامة : " أعراض نجد بيشة وترج وتبالة والمراغة وأكثر ساكن المراغة قريش بها حصنان أحدهما القرن المخزومي والثاني البرقة سهمي " . 

وهذا نص آخر : " ومدينة بيش وحصية أبراق ، وفيه الأودية والأمان ووادي بيش ووادي عتوه ووادي بيض ووادي ريم وعرمرم ووادي زنيف ووادي العمود وهو لخولان وكنانة والأزد وملوكه من بني مخزوم ومن عبيدهم " . 



الـــنـتـائـــج 
نستفيد من استعراض النصوص السابقة أن قبيلة بني خالد كانت في بيشة وكانت تدعى في ذلك الوقت بني مخزوم ( ولكن اسمها تغير للأسباب التي ذكرناها في بداية الدراسة ) ثم نزحت القبيلة من بيشة إلى نجد, وبقي بعضها المدعو بالشلاوي الذي مع تقادم الزمن انضوى إلى قبيلة بالحارث وليس هذا غريب فليس هناك أية قبيلة عربية تخلو من فروع منضوية ضمنها ، ويعزز رأينا هذا شاهدان ، أحدهما سبب تسمية القبيلة الموجودة الآن في منطقة بيشة بالشلاوي مما يعني أنهم بقية قبيلة نزحت ، والأخر أن هذه القبيلة المدعوة الشلاوي تسكن في بلدة المراغة التي كان بها قبيلة مخزومية في القرن الرابع الهجري . 



لقد بقيت القبيلة فترة من الزمن في مساكنها في نجد وتحضر بعض فروعها ، وكما هي عادة البادية فإنهم ينزحون إلى الأماكن الأكثر خصوبة والقريبة من مناطق الحضر فلذلك نزحت باديتها الى شرق الجزيرة العربية بينما فروعها المتحضرة بقيت في مساكنها . 



نصوص متفرقة حول نسب بني خالد 



يذكر أبو الهدى الصيداوي في الروض البسام ما نصه : إن أشهر بطون قريش التي انتقلت إلى ديار الشام جماعات أكثرهم عدداً بنو مخزوم ، ويقال لهم الآن بنو خالد على أن الأمير سيف الله خالد بن الوليد المخزومي رضي الله تعالى عنه منهم وقد وصل سلفهم إلى ديار الشام معه " . 

كما ذكر أن بني خالد في نجد من بني مخزوم كذلك كما تبين من هذا النص : " وقد كانت إمــارة ديـــار نــجد ورياسة قبائلها منحصرة في الأمراء من بني خالد رضي الله عنه من عـــــهد أحفاده الكرام بطناً بعد بطن إلى أن ظهر الأمير بن سعود وجماعته وانضم إليه جماعة كثيرة فتفرق بنو خالد وضعف حالهم بسبب خلافهم وتغلب عليهم بعد ذلك " . 

وينقل عن العدواني ما نصه " بنو خالد أحلاف آل فضل عرب الشام يدعون النسب إلى خالد بن الوليد ، والنسابون يقولون بانقراض ذريته وأنهم من بني عمه ويكفيهم شرفاً أنهم من قريش " . 



ويذكر صاحب كتاب إمتاع السامر ( ص202 ) في معرض تعريفه ببلدة أوضاخ ما نصه " أوضاخ : بلدة بعالية نجد وكانت قصبتها ومركز تجمع لوقوعها على طريق الحاج من العراق إلى مكة ، وكانت فيها الموقعة بين حلف عتيبة وبني لام ، ودمرت بتلك المعارك ولم تبق منها إلا الأطلال وذلك في عام 980 هـ ، وتمركز فيها بنو خالد المخزوميين ( خالد الحجاز ) عام 642هـ حينما احتلتها قوات الأمير حسان بن سليمان بن موسى اليزيدي الأموي أثناء قتالة العيونيين دعماً لبني عصفور العامريين وبقي بنو خالد فيها حتى أجلاهم عنها بنو لام وتفرق بنو خالد في قرى سدير ، والوشم ، والعارض ، القصيم ، والأحساء وأجلت عتيبة بني لام عنها وبقيت تبعاً لبني روق بن سعد " . 

ويذكر مؤلف كتاب القبائل العراقية ، يونس إبراهيم السامرائي ( ص202 ) ما نصه " عشيرة بني خالد من بني مخزوم العدنانية وانتشر الكثير منهم في العراق ونجد والشام وبلاد أخرى وفي ابن الأثير أن ذرية خالد بن الوليد المخزومي رضي الله عنه قد انقرضت وهذا غير مقبول فأن السبكي وعبد الغافر والسمعاني والبقاعي وفخر الدين نصوا في طبقاتهم وتواريخهم على وجود ذرية سيدنا خالد وترجموا كثيراً من أكابر رجالها ومارواه ابن الأثير من انقراض عقبة إنما كان في المدينة وليس على وجه الإطلاق " . 



ويذكر كذلك وصفي زكريا في كتابه " عشائر الشام ( ص448 ) عن شيخ بني خالد في حمص ما نصه : " ويذكر عن المرحوم عبد الكريم باشا أبو الشيخ الحالي أنه نال رتبه الباشوية في عهد السلطان عبد الحميد ، وكان يأخذ هو وأفراد عائلته قسماً من أوقاف جامع سيدنا خالد بن الوليد في حمص لدعواهم الأنتساب إليه أو إلى عشيرته بني مخزوم " . 



ـ ذكر أيوب صبري باشا مؤلف كـتاب مرآة جزيرة العرب في الجـزء الـثـانـي ( صفحة 317 ) ما نصه " تنقسم قبيلة بني خالد إلى قسمين : أحدهما : ينتهي إلى الصحابي الجليل خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه ، أما القسم الثاني : فينتهي إلى أخوته وأبناء عمومتة ، وكلاهما من جماعة بني مخزوم ، كما أن مخزوم من البطون الكرام لقبيلة قريش . 

ـ قال جابر المانع عن بني خالد أنهم " بطن من بني مخزوم القرشية العدنانية " . 

وللمزيد حول نسب بني خالد انصح بقراءة كتاب الشيخ محمد بن عبدالله الزبن "الاختيارات الزبنية من ذرية خالد بن الوليد المخزومية".

----------


## غير مسجل

شكراً اختي إحساس المطر على هذه المعلومات الجميلة عن قبيلة بني خالد العريقة
                                  أخوك/ ابن محيميد الخالدي   السعودية - القصيم

----------

